# Topline Improvements?



## Dontdropthereins (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey! I rescued a horse back in 2016, at a kill auction. His name is Joey, pure breed quarter horse with some of the worst confirmation I’ve ever seen 🙈. He is now 18 years old and a total goof ball.

Since I’ve known him, he has always been a hard keeper, and it drives me absolutely insane! For years I struggled to get him on the right diet, it was either not enough, or he didn’t like the feed and refused to eat it. His body condition was greatly impacted, especially in the muscle department.

About 6 months ago, I had finally found a feeding routine that worked for him. This I am making this post to simply ask you all of you see an improvement in my guys topline since I’ve put him on a more nutrient dense feed. I see him each and every day, so it can sometimes be a little tough for me to tell a difference in terms of improvement 😂.

Here are some before pics, from when I had just started his new feeding routine (taken mid October)


































In these pictures, his hunter bump is very noticeable, as well as his tail and hip bones. You can also see hollows behind his shoulder, most likely caused by an ill fitting saddle. In addition, you can see muscle lacking in his croup area, especially in the last picture. Over all, he was looking a little bit rough.

Now for the after pictures (taken June 2nd)
































In these pictures, you can see that he has definitely filled out quite a bit, I can hardly see his hunter bump anymore, and his croup has definitely filled out and his hipbones don’t stick out as much. While he still has some muscle atrophy behind his shoulder blades, it has filled out a little bit as well. Personally, I see an improvement, especially in his croup area!
Here are some side by side comparisons of the croup and topline!



















So, what to you think about his topline improvement?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A work in progress but yes, nice improvement...
What ever you're doing...keep on doing it.
The "secret" is agreeing with the horse, "obviously"... 👀
🐴...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yup, very nice improvement. You are on the right track.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Agree- big improvement


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

markedly improved. I wondered at your saying he had the worst comformation. He looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## Dontdropthereins (Dec 9, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> markedly improved. I wondered at your saying he had the worst comformation. He looks pretty normal to me.


In these pictures he does look pretty normal, but if you take a look at him in real life, you’ll see that he is sickle-hocked and cow hocked. He also has super flat feet, a hunters bump, swan neck and parrot mouth.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Amazing transformation in progress! He’s looking so much better. I can see it in his top line and especially the rear view - he’s filled out nicely with a bit of muscle.


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

HUGE IMPROVEMENT!!! Good job!!!


----------

